# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مشکل با عدم نمایش اطلاعات کریستال ریپورت در سیستم مقصد در برنامه ی ویندوزی

## reza4359

سلام دوستان
من یه برنامه نوشتم که در سیستم خودم به طور صحییح و بدون  ایراد اجرا میشه ولی در سستم مقصد اطلاعات ثبت میشه و بانک و کریستال و همه  چیز اووکی هست و نصب شده ولی هنگام گزارش گیری با کریستال ریپورت فقط صفحه  خالی کریستال را نمایش میده و اطلاعات را نمایش نمیده به نظر مشکل از  کجاست؟ممکنه شما این اتفاق براتون افتاده باشه
من کریستال ریپورت را هم روی سیستم مقصد نصب کردم 
فقط بانک من در سیستم خودم sql server 2017   هست و در سیستم مقصد بانک را دوباره ایجاد کردم و 2008 نصب کردم
ممنون

----------

